# Oily floor???



## Tiffanie (Oct 7, 2013)

Hi all, I adopted a shihtzu mix about 5 months ago. Ever since she came home, my floor has been really oily and I have to mop it daily! I don't know where that oil comes from, her fur does not feel oily, is there such a thing as oily paws? They don't feel oily either..... :doh: :doh:

Anyone has the same problem?


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Could she possibly be drooling on the floor? Or splashing water when she drinks?
Or, what surfaces does she walk on outside? I've seen some 'oily' dog prints from dogs who walk a lot in high traffic or industrial areas.


----------



## Tiffanie (Oct 7, 2013)

But water and saliva is not oily. She walks on normal road/grass outside, it seems to come from her paws. It's really weird!! :doh: :doh:


----------

